# mxfilerelatedcache.mxc2



## Wolf Ott (13. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

eine mir unbekannte Datei "mxfilerelatedcache.mxc2" ist mehrfach in meinem PC (Windows XP): als versteckte Datei in verschiedenen Ordnern, die vor allem Fotos enthalten. Sie wird wohl vor allem anläßlich des Abspeicherns von Fotos angelegt und hat eine Dateigröße zwischen 1 und 457 KB.

Aufgefallen war mir dies nur, da ich einen Ordner, der nicht mehr benötigte Fotos enthielt, löschen wollte: Es kam ein Hinweis von Windows, dass die Löschung des Ordners nicht möglich sei. Allerdings kann die Datei selbst, nach entsprechender Umstellung der Ordneroptionen/Ansicht, und danach der Ordner gelöscht werden.

Wer weiß, ob es sich bei der Datei um eine harmlose Angelegenheit oder um etwas aus dem Bereich "Trojaner/Cookies ..." handelt? Und wie man eventuell das Entstehen weiterer Dateien dieses Typs verhindern kann?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## monger (14. September 2005)

Einmal innerhalb von zwei Minuten gegoogelt ergibt:

  Das ist eine Magix Photo datei -> mx steht für magix 

 Und das diese Dateien versteckt sind, wundert mich nicht, da es cache, also Auslagerungsdateien sind (deshalb kann man die auch nicht löschen).


----------



## Wolf Ott (14. September 2005)

Hallo Monger,

Danke für die rasche Aufklärung. Da kann ich ja beruhigt weiter arbeiten.

Gruß 
Wolfgang


----------

